# Upset tummy



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George had an upset tummy yesterday evening, very loose bowel movements and messed in his crate overnight. I have replaced one of his meals today with chicken and yoghurt and he has done 1 loose poo this evening. He is full of life and eating well. I think it may have been caused by a pedigree dentastick and I had stupidly given him abit of the kibble he came with from the breeder (royal canin) when he went to bed the night before. How long should it take to get out of his system and back to normal do you think


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much - Poppy had a similar thing with a dried liver treat, but is fine with dentastix. I would have thought it will be all back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

If he is still unwell tomorrow you should get a vet check just to be safe. They will probably take his temperature etc and give him an antibiotic jab. If his poo is normal tomorrow then keep him on chicken and rice with a little natural yogurt for three days.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jayne .. so sorry to hear GG has an upset tummy, it should settle down in a few days, keep his food basic, maybe no treats for a few days ... I am no expert on this but I know my dogs get loose when eating treats and a mixture of different foods.... puppies are tough and after a few loose poos he should be back to normal, he has energy which is a good sign xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Jayne .. so sorry to hear GG has an upset tummy, it should settle down in a few days, keep his food basic, maybe no treats for a few days ... I am no expert on this but I know my dogs get loose when eating treats and a mixture of different foods.... puppies are tough and after a few loose poos he should be back to normal, he has energy which is a good sign xxx


thanks, yes he's got bags of energy! Stopped all is treats and he was due to have a worming tab tomorrow, but going to wait till his tum has settled. Only had one poo today so chicken and yog seems to be helping. Will do the same with him tomorrow and hopefully see an improvement


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne... let us know how he is tomor but as always if in any doubt a trip to the vet may help. 

Oakley had very runny poo for a few days and I was very concerned when I saw blood in a few poos, so I called the vet, they said I did the right thing and put him on a chicken and rice food for approx 5 days, also he had a vitamin type paste to give him a boost, he was fine but as he was 6 weeks old I was really worried .... so just keep an eye out for any blood in his poo .. xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

what would the blood mean


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jayne - just noticed about the worming tablet. My pack says that they were wormed on 23 July. Didn't think they needed doing again for 1 month?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oh thanks will just check that . When I took him to the vets on the Wed after we got him he gave me the tablet to give in 2 weeks which would be tomorrow


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Just looked and my sheet says advocate on 18.07.11 and frontlined May/June 11. Is that the same as yours Michelle


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

No - mine says Panacure and advocate given 23/07, with Frontline in June 11. Very strange - would have thought they were done at the same time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne don't panic Oakley was fine just strained so much and he had spots of blood, quite a lot of it actually, I really was worried as he was not very active either, vet was great and reassured me I had done the right thing by visiting..... our vet thought Oakley could have eaten something at the breeders or at our home/ garden.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> No - mine says Panacure and advocate given 23/07, with Frontline in June 11. Very strange - would have thought they were done at the same time.


hhhm not liking the sound of some of the things breeder has done! My just says panacur (spelt wrong with an e on end!) at 2,4 and 6 weeks and Advocate on 18.7.11. Frontlined MAY/JUNE 11 , which is a bit vague


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jayne don't panic Oakley was fine just strained so much and he had spots of blood, quite a lot of it actually, I really was worried as he was not very active either, vet was great and reassured me I had done the right thing by visiting..... our vet thought Oakley could have eaten something at the breeders or at our home/ garden.


thanks Jojo, leaves in the garden and twigs are a problem with George, we try to take as much of him as possible but he is so quick. So hope he is better tomorrow, although only one loose poo today is a good sign. Just don't like the idea of him being stressed and having to poo in his crate tonight. We have had not wees or poos in his crate for the 2 weeks that we have had him so felt so sorry for him this morn


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne .. GG couldn't be in better hands ... and I mean that


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jayne .. GG couldn't be in better hands ... and I mean that


Aw thankyou:hug: Got up this morning a bit early at 6, couldnt bear the thought of him sitting in any poo, and hurrah there wasn't any. So hopefully it's settling down. Will give him chicken and yog for lunch though


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had the opposite with Izzy this morning - she had a lamb rib yesterday, although she didn't finish it all, and was straining in the garden this morning - any advice on helping her would be appreciated 

Glad Georgie is better this morning Jayne, could you post some new pics please


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> I've had the opposite with Izzy this morning - she had a lamb rib yesterday, although she didn't finish it all, and was straining in the garden this morning - any advice on helping her would be appreciated
> 
> Glad Georgie is better this morning Jayne, could you post some new pics please


I think NI recommend lactulose for constipation. If they are constipated it means that the diet is too high in the percentage of bones. That's why it's so important to get the balance right. Sorry, I can't remember exactly what diet you are feeding, but I'd avoid bone for a day. If you're completely on Barf then just some meat and veg maybe? I do give Dylan recreational bones as well as NI and it's always been ok. Maybe one or two very slightly constipated days when he was much younger - seems to affect them more as young puppies.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Helen, Izzy is on N.I. When she was on orijen she was a bit loose, much firmer with N.I. I'll just leave bones until she's a bit bigger


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's good to be firm, but obviously not to the point where it's difficult to go. But as long as you are aware and don't let it get any worse, she'll gradually accustom to it. I do remember having a little concern at that age with Dylan, but it was transient.


----------

